# People who have moved back to the UK in last few years



## stepper19 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,

I have been a member for a couple of years and enjoy reading all the threads and replies but rarely post a thread!! But i thought i would. 

I lived in Spain for a couple of years but returned to the UK 18 mths ago. Myself and wife chose to come back, but still have a family home near Alicante which we use for holidays, and really enjoy returning to Spain. 

We are in our 30's and returned to the UK because we wanted to, but obviously encounted the problems gaining emplyment etc which added to our reasons returning.

I was just curious to hear from members who, like me, still read all treads regularly
but who have returned to the UK and their reasons for doing so??

Thanks

Stepper19

P.S Where is Chris Madrid??


----------

